# Pax cheating the Surge



## Soullust (Jan 29, 2015)

So I have a question for you guys, what do you do when let's say there is a 2.3x surge and you accept a ping about 1 miles away, and as soon as you are arriving, the pax cancels and requests again at a lower surge let's say 1.2x, and since you're the closest one, you get it.

What do you guys do in this situation?


----------



## rickyjones09 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hate that. If you aren't desperate for a ride then I cancel on them and hope the surge goes up even higher then it was originally. 


But it works both ways, as I have done that to pax. When I see a higher surge in the pax app, I have "accidentally" cancelled the run to either get their run at the higher surge or another one at the higher surge.


----------



## Soullust (Jan 29, 2015)

You run both apps on the same phone or separate?


----------



## rickyjones09 (Apr 17, 2015)

Same phone for right now


----------

